# 600 amp panel



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

okay
today at a contrat meeting i been ask to connect a 600 amp panel to 
a house, i am familiar with the 200 amp panel but 600 amp i have to clue 
what to do and how to start. If i could get some help from anyone it would be helpful thank u!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Installs the same way..... just bigger wire, bigger terminals, and bigger raceways.

You may want to check with your POCO to see if they even _allow_ 600a resi services.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

freddypena said:


> okay
> today at a contrat meeting i been ask to connect a 600 amp panel to
> a house, i am familiar with the 200 amp panel but 600 amp i have to clue
> what to do and how to start. If i could get some help from anyone it would be helpful thank u!


Uh.....Want to be more specific?...


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

ok its a residential service and it gonna be a new house build
i wanna know the type of wire where to buy it and how to install it
like step for step


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Uh.....Want to be more specific?...


Where should we start.... Ive only done 400 on resi and they make a 400a can but dont you ct a 600a?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

freddypena said:


> ok its a residential service and it gonna be a new house build
> i wanna know the type of wire where to buy it and how to install it
> like step for step


You dont sound like a licensed electrician with the step by step


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> You dont sound like a licensed electrician with the step by step


Let alone a Master electrician.:whistling2:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen a few houses with a 400A but 600A? What could they possibly need a 600A service for! I bet it's way more than they actually need, unless they have several surrounding structures like barns & livestock housing/facilities.

Do you have any details on the house?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> You dont sound like a licensed electrician with the step by step


I've never done anything bigger than a 400 myself, but I'm sure I could figure it out. You want step by step instructions , sounds like a diy question to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Let alone a Master electrician.:whistling2:


 

What is your electrical related field/trade: electrician master


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

well not step by step but a little help on what to buy and how much different is it from a 200 amp


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I've never done anything bigger than a 400 myself, but I'm sure I could figure it out. You want step by step instructions , sounds like a diy question to me.


Ive done some huge huge big a** houses that a 400 was too much for.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, step one: Do a load calculation.

Can you show us that?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

freddypena said:


> well not step by step but a little help on what to buy and how much different is it from a 200 amp


If it is even 600 amp first call poco and find out if it has to be ct'd


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, step one: Do a load calculation.
> 
> Can you show us that?


i dont have the plans now but there are gonna give it to me 
in 2 days then i could do the load calculation, but the contrator told me a 600 amp panel was needed


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> If it is even 600 amp first call poco and find out if it has to be ct'd


whats poco?


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

freddypena said:


> whats poco?



are you ****ing serious?!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

power company


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

freddypena said:


> whats poco?


Some power companys will require anything over a 400a to be ct I believe.
Or maybe everyone I have seen has been ct.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> are you ****ing serious?!


I thought it was the POCO MOUNTAINS when I first came here :whistling2:


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Some power companys will require anything over a 400a to be ct I believe.
> Or maybe everyone I have seen has been ct.


maybe its is ct


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought it was the POCO MOUNTAINS when I first came here :whistling2:


 I WOULDN'T TRUST BLACK4TRUCK TO WIRE A DOG HOUSE!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

freddypena said:


> i dont have the plans now but there are gonna give it to me
> in 2 days then i could do the load calculation, but the contrator told me a 600 amp panel was needed


Then I wouldn't do a single thing until I knew what size service is going to be required.



azsly1 said:


> are you ****ing serious?!


What? I didn't know what a POCO was until I started posting on forums either. And I still only use the acronym here, not in my dealings with others in the trade in my area just because THEY won't know what it means.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I WOULDN'T TRUST BLACK4TRUCK TO WIRE A DOG HOUSE!


Fix your caps lock and I only wire "cat houses"


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

freddypena said:


> maybe its is ct


Without the load calcs you have no idea what you need. Seeing as how they want a 600(assuming the gc has a clue) price a 600 after you find out from poco what they require on their end and go from there.
Im not sure if they make a resi metercan over 380 or 400 amps.


----------



## freddypena (Jan 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Without the load calcs you have no idea what you need. Seeing as how they want a 600(assuming the gc has a clue) price a 600 after you find out from poco what they require on their end and go from there.
> Im not sure if they make a resi metercan over 380 or 400 amps.


okay well i will call poco and get the electricals plans
and get u back with the load calculation
and u tell me how to install it k


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

freddypena said:


> okay well i will call poco and get the electricals plans
> and get u back with the load calculation
> and u tell me how to install it k


:laughing:Ok.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> :laughing:Ok.


I think I was accused of using your just a hack hacking things up BUT
I added all you inspectors with your fancy learning.:thumbsup:
I didnt realize I stole it many apoliges if indeed you are the owner of the hack phrase.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

first of LOL to the OP. A 600 amp wires up the same a 200 amp. Just the same as a 60 amp, just bigger stuff. 



jwjrw said:


> Without the load calcs you have no idea what you need. Seeing as how they want a 600(assuming the gc has a clue) price a 600 after you find out from poco what they require on their end and go from there.
> Im not sure if they make a resi metercan over 380 or 400 amps.


600 amp service is HUGE!!! I can't even imagine the house that would need that. 
I helped on a 10,000 sq ft house, and it had a 400 amp service. And was still overkill, even with heated walks and driveway. 

I want to know how big this house is.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Here it is, this baby is _HUGE_, I can see the need for all the juice.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Grimlock said:


> Here it is, this baby is _HUGE_, I can see the need for all the juice.


No thats cousin BILLY and BOBBYS resort and vacation spot!:laughing:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

mount panel, pull wire, install breakers, turn on:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> No thats cousin BILLY and BOBBYS resort and vacation spot!:laughing:


It's actually a theatrical set.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I am 99.9% certain that no PoCo does self-contained metering above 400A. I have done a few 600A house services and a couple of 800A as well. All were CT metered at the pad mount tranny. We then brought (3) sets of service conductors(for a 600A)to the house and landed each set in a separate 3R 200A disconnect grouped together on the house. We came out of the disconnects with 4 wire feeders to individual 200A panels.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's actually a theatrical set.


Fluck, and I was just getting my CC out to book a room for a week.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

It should be more than obvious what is going on... Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jammerx37 said:


> It should be more than obvious what is going on... Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?


What _is_ going on?



JayH said:


> Fluck, and I was just getting my CC out to book a room for a week.


You can at least get tickets to the next show.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> are you ****ing serious?!


I'm glad I did not ask that. I didn't know for sure either. Maybe a mexican inspector?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

When I first joined this forum I couldn't get why you guys were so obsessed with a washed up 70's band...


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Well a 600 amp panel requires 3 times as much scotchkote as a 200 amp panel.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What _is_ going on?


Yall are being trolled.

~Matt


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's actually a theatrical set.



'The Tool' strikes again.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

jammerx37 said:


> It should be more than obvious what is going on... Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?


I'd like to know what's going on too? :confused1: Why would anyone need to close this thread?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Grimlock said:


> I'd like to know what's going on too? :confused1: Why would anyone need to close this thread?


My guess is someone is pretending to be DUMB to make us say what an idiot.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i wonder if its a multi family dwelling? i never seen a 600 amp meter socket. sounds like he might need a transformer with a 13 terminal meter socket (if thats what his poco does) feeding to a 600 amp main panel that will feed multiple sub panels around the house. 

ive seen large services like this on multi family dwellings but never installed one on a single family. biggest single family ive done was 400 amp. they had 2 200 amp panels and thats it. they were fed from a 400 amp meter socket by the street


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*600 amp*



electricalperson said:


> i wonder if its a multi family dwelling? i never seen a 600 amp meter socket. sounds like he might need a transformer with a 13 terminal meter socket (if thats what his poco does) feeding to a 600 amp main panel that will feed multiple sub panels around the house.
> 
> ive seen large services like this on multi family dwellings but never installed one on a single family. biggest single family ive done was 400 amp. they had 2 200 amp panels and thats it. they were fed from a 400 amp meter socket by the street


How far was the service panel from the street?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> My guess is someone is pretending to be DUMB to make us say what an idiot.:thumbsup:


 it sounds to me like a h/o or g.c. trying to figure out if his electrician is legit... most of my master electrician friends wouldnt ask these questions here because they already know people who could explain it to them or do it for a fee..


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

When you ask your poco for the electrical plans for the home, make sure you tell them your doing a binford 2000, 600A upgrade to it.

They will send you everything you need.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> How far was the service panel from the street?


it had to of been 500 feet


----------

